# Blue Gunnar Roadie



## crawdad (Nov 19, 2006)

]Just finished this build - fast, smooth, and corners without limits. 17 pounds without pedals.

Frame: Gunnar Roadie, 55cm
Fork:	Ritchey WCS UD Carbon
Hubs: Chris King R45 Road
Rims: HED Belgium C2, 28-hole
Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray, 28-hole
Tires: Continental Grand Prix 4000 s
Group: SRAM Force
Stem: Thomson Elite X2 Road
Bars:	Specialized S-Works Shallow Bend
Seatclamp: Thomson Seatpost Collar
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece Seatpost
Saddle: Specialized Phenom
Headset: Chris King NoThread
Tape: Fizik Dual Tape
Pedals: Crank Brothers Eggbeaters

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5473012052/" title="GunnarFull by wickedbivy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5473012052_08b1b56c60.jpg" width="500" height="335" alt="GunnarFull" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5473012370/" title="GunnarLeft by wickedbivy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5018/5473012370_ee73c1dc73.jpg" width="500" height="335" alt="GunnarLeft" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5473011890/" title="GunnarEmblem by wickedbivy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5058/5473011890_0da6e71eba.jpg" width="335" height="500" alt="GunnarEmblem" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5473012496/" title="GunnarRim by wickedbivy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5178/5473012496_d3213dac8a.jpg" width="500" height="335" alt="GunnarRim" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5472419131/" title="GunnarHub by wickedbivy, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5254/5472419131_899130c124.jpg" width="500" height="335" alt="GunnarHub" /></a>


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

The extra money you spent on painting the fork was worth it. Nice setup.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Also glad they went with small "Roadie" on seattube.


----------



## supersquad4 (May 18, 2008)

How much extra did it cost to have the fork painted?


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

supersquad4 said:


> How much extra did it cost to have the fork painted?


They quoted me $120 if I sent them my existing fork. I bet if you bought the fork off them it would $70-$90.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Just found this. That bike is soo super sweet! I'm really getting Gunnar fever. Think I'm gonna sell the Caad 9 frameset to get the roadie. I just can't choose a color. Nice build crawdad.


----------



## supersquad4 (May 18, 2008)

I'm in the same boat with picking the color. I'm starting to like the "color of the year" goldish color. There is just so many color options to choose from.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I think they (Gunnar) would be doing themselves a service if they had a gallery of frames in the different color options, or a customers build gallery. The pics they have are kinda lame.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

supersquad4 said:


> I'm in the same boat with picking the color. I'm starting to like the "color of the year" goldish color. There is just so many color options to choose from.


If you do a search for Gunnar Roadie, scroll down to the thread "New Gunnar by Billy K", Mr Grumpy has some pics of his gold bike. That tangerine color is nice too, but I'm leaning towards silver. Maybe black. I'm soo confused. I plan on making this bike a keeper so I want it right. Oh what the hell, I'll just get two.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Simple, clean and beautiful. Well done and enjoy!


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Very sweet. I just finished building up my new Roadie last night

Custom Geometry - 53 top tube
EC90SLX Fork painted to match
EC90 Bars
AM Classic Wheels
Campy Record crankset
Continental GP3000 tires
Red Shifters & RD
Rival FD & Force Brakes
Fizik Aliante Saddle
Deda Stem & Ritchey Seatpost
Keo Carbon Pedals

15.5 lbs


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

What color? Pearl White? I cringe at $125 to paint fork but it is worth it. The painted fork looks great. The whole set up looks great.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes pearl white. The paint they use is a standard color & they will provide the paint # if you'd prefer to do it yourself. However from previous forks I have shot the raw materials alone cost about $60 at an auto paint supply shop. You'd also need a compressor, touch-up gun, & know how to use them for a decent DIY result. Bottom line - its better to just pony up & let them take care of painting it


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

farva said:


> . Bottom line - its better to just pony up & let them take care of painting it


Agreed.


----------



## Smoothy (Jul 6, 2006)

Crawdad: really,,no really like that blue on polished build. Impeccably simple, tasteful and timeless. You'll smile each time you see that bike for many many years. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tsioumas (Sep 30, 2008)

*Roadie or Smoothie*

Hi,
I do apologist if I'm a little off topic but I cannot start a new topic, I don't have at least 5 posts.
I'm in a search for a steel frame, my priorities are smooth, lively and light in that particular order.
Due to the reason I cannot justify paying a fortune for just a frame, I narrowed down my search to those two contenders: Gunnar Roadie and Soma Smoothie. I'm interesting for a 56 size and their geometry specs are identical.
Have any of you experience in both? Have any of you real frame weights? In paper, they have 0.4lb difference but the Gunner have double the price.
Currently I ride a Wilier Mortirolo carbon bike, nice handling and comfortable but out of the saddle it lacks the lively feeling of my Kona Paddy Wagon and Explosif steel bikes (both single speeds)


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

I ride a gunnar now & used to ride a soma smoothie. They have a similar ride quality, but as you mentioned the Soma has small weight penalty due to the heavier / less expensive tubeset. I guess it comes down to is it worth spending double for .4lb? Only you can answer that. Maybe check ebay for a used gunnar? They pop up their frequently

Another great steel frame that can be often be found at good prices is the 2004/2005 Specialized Allez Comp/Elite Foco steel frame/bike. It's as light as most 853 steel frames, semi sloping, uses modern 1 1/8 forks, & has tasteful low key graphics.


----------



## tsioumas (Sep 30, 2008)

farva said:


> I ride a gunnar now & used to ride a soma smoothie. They have a similar ride quality, but as you mentioned the Soma has small weight penalty due to the heavier / less expensive tubeset. I guess it comes down to is it worth spending double for .4lb? Only you can answer that. Maybe check ebay for a used gunnar? They pop up their frequently
> 
> Another great steel frame that can be often be found at good prices is the 2004/2005 Specialized Allez Comp/Elite Foco steel frame/bike. It's as light as most 853 steel frames, semi sloping, uses modern 1 1/8 forks, & has tasteful low key graphics.


Thanks for the reply favra. Problem with the ebay is that I live in Greece and its very rare someone willing to ship a frame outside US or Canada


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful steel bikes. Great work guys. How does the Rodie compare to a aluminum or carbon race bike. I currently ride a Cannondale Six 13 and love the race geometry. Looking to add to the collection. 
My name is Gunnar and I am getting Gunnar bike fever!


----------

